# My Thread: New Question



## eddricksmommy101 (Jul 16, 2010)

My big boy Eddrick,

he is supposedly 7-8 months old.

My mom is convinced he isnt. *petstore rat*

He has red bumps on his tail, like pimples. Thats how they look. When i touch them, he doesnt flinch or anything, but they dont look comfortable.

What could these be?


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

Does he have them on his ears? 

Do you have a picture, that would help us estimate his age.


----------



## eddricksmommy101 (Jul 16, 2010)

Not on his ears. Im working on getting a pic.

Hes a big boy, probly one pound or half of that.

Hes at least two times the size of the babies.

But could they be pimples?

I mean we REALLY dont care if hes an old man, itd just be nice to know

Here are some pics of his tail and him.

Hes a big handsome boy, Except his poor tail.

A good pic of his tail bumps.








another one









Now to see his size. Can anyone tell his age from these pictures?


















Thank you for any feedback. What are the bumps?
Can rats get pimples?
How old is my boy?


----------



## eddricksmommy101 (Jul 16, 2010)

Please someone D:


----------



## lilangel (Mar 26, 2009)

I am not sure on the bumps i never ran into it but if worried you may want to ask your vet to take a look also 

He looks around the age you said too. I find dumbos also are a bit on the chunky side hehe why i am not sure but all the dumbos i have/had have been chunky also and being hes a boy they will be bigger and look bigger then a female the same age.


----------



## eddricksmommy101 (Jul 16, 2010)

Thank you 

They are seriously like pimples... But today i found tons of fruit flies in my room in his cage.

So i took him out and ima clean it right now.

:l

But i wonder if maybe that could be why he has big red bumps.

And i also pressed on them and he didnt flinch or anything.

I wonder if he has pimples.

Haha, my teenage rat.


----------



## lilangel (Mar 26, 2009)

BTW i love your blanket? Spring flowers and colors!


----------



## eddricksmommy101 (Jul 16, 2010)

Ty!


----------



## eddricksmommy101 (Jul 16, 2010)

*911 POSSIBLE EMERGENCY!*

AHH!!!! HELP HELP HELP!!!

My baby brother, 1 yr old. Put a little rubber ball in ed's cage while i was cleaning it. And i didnt see him!

Eddrick CHEWED IT APART!

If he ingested some of it, will he die?!!!

I DIDNT KNOW!


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

I told you they have flaps in their mouths that stop them from eating the stuff they chew. He'll be just fine. Don't spam.


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

I actually give my rats little tennis balls that they annihilate in minutes xD


----------



## eddricksmommy101 (Jul 16, 2010)

*My Thread: New Question- Rat Meds*

*sigh*

Rats need more meds. They ran out, the vet only gave us enuogh for one and a half weeks.

So we need to bring them all back for another checkup in order to get refills.

*sigh*

Its 187 dollars for four ratties.

And im only 15. But mom always tells me she will get the money... i hate draining her like this though.

But i really dont wanna lose all four of my babies.

Words of wisdom? I want to get a job, mom wont let me.


----------



## eddricksmommy101 (Jul 16, 2010)

And they still have red stuff around their noses!

GRR!!!
What is wrong with my rats?!


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

The red stuff is called Porypherin, and it is normal in small amounts dont worry.


----------



## eddricksmommy101 (Jul 16, 2010)

Its Scary though.

:S

But they are eating and drinking fine.


When should i worry about the porphryn?

Its like little red dots of it around their noses.


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

Worry if there is ALOT of it, like crusting around the eyes, and if they appear ill with lots of it.


----------



## eddricksmommy101 (Jul 16, 2010)

K. they dont


----------



## eddricksmommy101 (Jul 16, 2010)

*Tired Ratsters*

My boys are always really tired around 5-7 pm.

Is that normal?

Plus: They enjoy sleeping on the hard shelf of their cage.
Rather than their nice soft fleece filled waffle house

Is That Normal Too?


----------



## stephaniechung (Mar 9, 2010)

Yea, I wouldn't worry. My rats like sleeping on the floor instead of on fleece. Anytime they see fleece in their cage, they drag it to the litter box. I just stopped putting it in there now.

My rats usually sleep anytime they're not out playing and they wake up when they hear me walking around the house or talking. I think they're just sleeping out of boredom most of the time. Once I let them out to play, they start waking up more and are more active.


----------



## eddricksmommy101 (Jul 16, 2010)

Oh my gosh.



I gave them blueberries and marvin has blue patches on his butt!

HAH!!!!

And they has little bits of yellowish patches on their bodies 

My cute kiddos.


----------



## eddricksmommy101 (Jul 16, 2010)

*Rat Has Lumpy Tail?*

Its like little lumps and bumps all over his tail, some are red.
**he was bought from Petsmart**
But they dont seem to bother him... 

And my boys still have porphryn.

But they dont seem sick.

GRR!!!

Anyone know whats up with my rats?


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

Like i said It's normal. i told you a 100 times lol. It is ALWAYS there on some rats and like i said is nothing to worry about unless there is alot.

And the bumps I would not worry about unless they are bloody, or clearly irritating him.

At this point him begin from petsmart means nothing other then that you don't know his history.


----------



## eddricksmommy101 (Jul 16, 2010)

Lol. kk Kiko *i dont know your real name sorry!*

My mom told me to ask that question because she gets scared about the porphryn.

And Eds tail doesnt seem to bother him. I call him my teenage rat, with zits on his tail 

So yeah. Mom hacked me...


----------



## stephaniechung (Mar 9, 2010)

I bought my two rats from Petsmart too. They're as healthy as can be. Let your mom know that just because it's from a petstore doesn't mean all is wrong.


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

Exactly heh. It can be a gamble, but pet store rats can be just as amazing pets as breeder rats.


----------



## eddricksmommy101 (Jul 16, 2010)

LOL. I know.

I told her.


----------



## eddricksmommy101 (Jul 16, 2010)

*Sneezy rats*

Its been a week and a half on the meds for their URI's, and whenever i give chilee treats he starts sneezing..

do you think its an "Im excited" sneeze?


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

I think he may just not be better yet if he had a URI, it can take 2-3 weeks to be fully effective, and then the meds need to continue for a full month anyway.


----------



## eddricksmommy101 (Jul 16, 2010)

*So mad i could spit.*

Ok so we have fruit flies, and Eddrick has been eating babyfood to make up for the rat blocks he wont eat.

And my grandpa just screamed at me because i gave Eddrick babyfood and we have fruit flies.

So he told me i cannot feed Ed anymore babyfood.

:l What am i supposed to feed him?!


----------



## lilangel (Mar 26, 2009)

Most vets will give a refill if asked but sometimes you get those kind that want to do a re check up(easy money for them)

Try feeding him his blocks again if he was getting baby food all this time he is going to try waiting for the baby food seeing as that tastes better then blocks, its same like the seed mix thing they will pick and choose what they like best so he may just be saying to him self "well i will not at those dang blocks she's giving me better tasting food right now"

I feed my oldies baby food and i have never had fruit flies >.< it has to be something else making that in your home, unless once you open the jar you leave it out in the open or something.


----------



## eddricksmommy101 (Jul 16, 2010)

I gave him babyfood. And i put blocks in his cage, which seem to slowly be disappearing.
He hasnt had babyfood for two days actually and there are still flies.
So im gonna check all his blocks and see whats being eaten.


But hes so mean to my poor ratties. One minute he hates them and one he loves them. Never threatens them though


----------



## eddricksmommy101 (Jul 16, 2010)

*Chilee Sneezer.*

I just gave them their medicine, its been a week and a half. And chileee started sneezing, like 6 sneezes in a row, when he was cleaning himself.

:S

They seem perfectly healthy other than that, and its only chilee, even ed doesnt sneeze no more.


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

Everything sneezes sometime, he probly got something up his nose while grooming. It happens.
Eddrick is gonna be dominant, he may be what looks like aggressive, they may squeak, and he may nip them. But if no blood is present, then nothing is wrong. Rats are good at doing what they do without people interfering.


----------



## eddricksmommy101 (Jul 16, 2010)

By he, i meant my grandpa. Not Ed.

He loves them, and likes to play with them in their cage.

*they all end up cuddling.*

and Chilee is dominant.


----------



## eddricksmommy101 (Jul 16, 2010)

My boys love tennis balls!

 Great idea kiko!


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

Heh, my boys shred them to all heck. I find it helps distract them from eating hammocks.


----------



## eddricksmommy101 (Jul 16, 2010)

Hehe!

And one more question,

is sneezing when you clean their cage normal?

Cuz ed sneezes after his cage gets cleaned.


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

That could mean the bedding you are using is dusty and its irritating him. What bedding are you using? Or the products used to clean his cage might irritate him. Cleaning the cage should not prompt sneezes. Ask the rescue what they were on previously and if they noticed any sensitivities.


----------



## eddricksmommy101 (Jul 16, 2010)

Ed was bought from a petstore.

And im using Sunseed Fresh World Bedding.

It only occurs for like a minute.

And i put fleece in there too.

And i use water, and a paper towel, to clean it.


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

Are you washing the fleece in anything that might irritate him?


----------



## eddricksmommy101 (Jul 16, 2010)

This was a new blanket... it was next to some of my moms body dust, so that might be it.

He stopped anyway.



Just my big baby.

My big, teenage, pimple tailed baby.


----------



## eddricksmommy101 (Jul 16, 2010)

*Rat meds.*

So we found out that our boyd DO have uri's.

Baytril from our NORMAL vet. Is 17 dollars. (45 at the ripoff vet)

And the doxy is 45 dollars.

So we are only getting baytril.. that will still clear it up right?


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

No, you need a combo.... otherwise it will just come back and you'll be starting again from square one anyway. 

I'm sorry to hear about your boys.... hopefully they will recover quickly. Where they sick when you adopted them?


----------



## eddricksmommy101 (Jul 16, 2010)

No they werent. \

WE cant afford the doxy though!

Is there any over the counter stuff i can give them?

Im 15 and i dont have a job.


----------



## eddricksmommy101 (Jul 16, 2010)

Ema? Do you have any advice....

I got the Baytril. But i cant afford the doxy


* I have a little bit left in the doxy bottle, like enough maybe for a few days... but then im out*


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

Can your parents help you? and you repay them by doing lots of chores? Grandparents? or the rescue you got some of the boys from. Or maybe you can explain your situation to your vet and he will be willing to give you a payment plan? 

They really need a combo to fight a URI. I wouldn't bother giving them the baytril until you have the doxy.


----------



## eddricksmommy101 (Jul 16, 2010)

See, the problem is. 

My mom cant help me. She doesnt have a job.


and the pharmacy where we go, is out of doxy for a few more days. *sigh*

and its 45 dollars.

Which i dont have *cry cry*

IS there anything OTC i can give them?

Like, tylenol, persay?

or something?


----------



## eddricksmommy101 (Jul 16, 2010)

:S... please?


----------



## eddricksmommy101 (Jul 16, 2010)

:S Pleeeeeeease


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

Theres nothing over the counter you can get them for a URI. Otherwise we would all be doing it! Unfortunately the only thing you can do is relieve their symptoms until you can get the doxy and start proper treatment. Can the rescue help you out at all? They may be able to loan you some, or get it at a reduced price? Contact them.


----------



## stephaniechung (Mar 9, 2010)

theratshop.com has some doxy tablets they sell that you would need to mix on your own.

http://www.theratshop.com/product_info.php?cPath=6&products_id=34

You SHOULD contact your vet about proper dosing instructions. The last thing you want is to screw up the dosage. I can't give any pointers on mixing it because I've never done it. I know that they're a reliable company though and I know people who have bought their medication through them.


----------



## stephaniechung (Mar 9, 2010)

Alternatively, I have some doxy at home that I had left over. If you PM me your address, I could send it to you. I don't have any sick ratties right now so I might as well give it to someone that does.


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

Doxy should be super cheap, like, less than baytril : They're usually just tablets. That's absurd. :-[

Try just the baytril, but if they don't clear up within like 4 days, add the doxy.


----------



## eddricksmommy101 (Jul 16, 2010)

Our good vet told us today that the boys only need their baytril. 

She also said that the other vet totally ripped us off and shes gonna contact them.

I love Jina. She loves our boys, and you can tell shes doing it for the animals.

So we got more baytril *17 bucks.

and the boys are clearing up 

Ed still wont eat rat blocks though, he will eat celery and Like, the grain mix we made for him..

But whatever. When that runs out, he has to eat the blocks, and he wont get more food until he does.


So thank you Stephanie. That website is awesome.

and if i DO need doxy. Ill pm u ok?


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

Is this an exotic vet?

She may be super nice, but that does not mean she is not making a mistake.

I have always heard that a Doxy/Baytril combo is needed :/


----------



## eddricksmommy101 (Jul 16, 2010)

All she does is rats.

Rats and mice and hamsters.


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

Shes a rodent only vet?
Does she have a website? That would be awesome to have listed on the site, it's hard to find good vets.


----------



## eddricksmommy101 (Jul 16, 2010)

She CAN do other animals.

But she told me and other people her favorites are Small ones.

She calls my ratties, her adopted fur babies. LOL

Heres her site.

*Shes in elk river minnesota*

*note, they are an up and coming vet. kind of new, but shes been doing smallies for years*

http://animalandexotic.com/

So yeah. I trust her.


----------



## stephaniechung (Mar 9, 2010)

EddricksMommy101, sure. PM me anytime and I'll get it out to you as soon as possible.


----------



## eddricksmommy101 (Jul 16, 2010)

We are gonna order it off the internet.



But thannnnnnnnk you for showing me that!!!!


----------



## eddricksmommy101 (Jul 16, 2010)

*Paging Stephaniechung!*

Steph. I pmed u


----------



## stephaniechung (Mar 9, 2010)

It's funny how this got my attention more than the actual notice of private messages.


----------



## eddricksmommy101 (Jul 16, 2010)

i figured i might as well....


----------



## eddricksmommy101 (Jul 16, 2010)

*A Few Health Questions*

Its not porprhyn.

Its like, they have a bit of fur missing around both eyes *all of them*

Its just a bit lighter than their head colors?

Is that normal?


and, my stepdad just cleaned my room while i was out, and vacumed and used this "Pet fresh" powder stuff. WITH my boys in there.


They have only sneezed a bit.

But im nervous now.


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

I don't understand what you mean.
fur missing? All rats have thinner fur around their eyes. ???


----------



## eddricksmommy101 (Jul 16, 2010)

oh. Ok



i didnt know that


----------



## eddricksmommy101 (Jul 16, 2010)

*Ratties Twitch while standing?*

when they just sit there they twitch,

heres the video, theres part two too...

View My Video
View My Video

so... please tell me!


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

They aren;t twitching lol, they are sniffing.


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

And btw....are 4 rats in that cage?
The cage is barely suitable for 2 rats, and even then it's a stretch :/


----------



## eddricksmommy101 (Jul 16, 2010)

Theres three babies in there. We are building the new one tomorrow.

And do ratties twitch?


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

Sometimes, they have little face spasms. Nothing to worry about.

Unless it is spasm badly, or looks like its have a seizure then I wouldn't worry.

Whats the dimensions of the new cage? Is it grotto, or fully hand made.
I wanted to make my own, but with so many pets (I have alot more then just rats), I had no time.


----------



## eddricksmommy101 (Jul 16, 2010)

its completely homemade, 4 feet tall, 4 levels that measure 2 1/2 by 2/12 feet.

2 levels for ed.
two for the boys (then when they are ready to become cagemates, we open the trapdoor)


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

They are not together yet?
I thought you finished intros.


----------



## eddricksmommy101 (Jul 16, 2010)

nope. I just wanna make SURE,

so when we finish the new cage, thats when they get to become cagemates


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

Makes sense 
I get my new rat in September I am excited lol.


----------



## eddricksmommy101 (Jul 16, 2010)

ed still wont eat his blocks "cry"

so babyfood might become his staple diet.

But... the babies now are starting to not eat their blocks, they just wait for the suebess...

or the babyfood.

:l

Spoiled Rat Brats.


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

I would cut out the subees then. Baby food is really not a suitable Staple diet, stick to just blocks, and regular fresh foods.
If he is not eating them, leave them there, if no other food is available he will eventually eat it. Thats how I got my girls off of eating only subees.


----------



## eddricksmommy101 (Jul 16, 2010)

K. So he wont starve? He will eventually eat?

*hes still on baytril and more doxy is coming on tuesday...*


----------



## eddricksmommy101 (Jul 16, 2010)

*Cleaning themselves~ Problem???*

And Also. My babies, LOVE to clean themselves.

they clean themselves all the time....

like "oh i moved two steps, gotta clean!"

Or whatever... is that even normal????


----------



## eddricksmommy101 (Jul 16, 2010)

*Re:Cleaning themselves~ Problem???*

? Is It?


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

Rats are very clean neat creatures, as long as they are healthy I don't see why it would be an issue.


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

The cleaning thing sounds normal, rats are very clean animals. Its when they stop cleaning themselves you have to be worried.

As for the lab blocks... he is not going to eat them if you are still offering him baby food. You don't have to cut it out completely.. but it can not be considered a staple diet as it does not even come close to providing him the basic daily nutrients and he will quickly start to loose condition and weight. You should put three blocks in the cage, and if they are not touched within 48 hours, crush them and mix them (75% crushed blocks with 20% baby food and 5% hot water.) Make sure you provide fresh and/or canned veggies each day as well. 

Do not feed the suebees mix period, its a very poor quality grain mix.


----------



## eddricksmommy101 (Jul 16, 2010)

I made the mix myself, from a recommendation from Star's Rat Rescue.

She gave us the recipe.

And i will crush up the blocks, thank you!


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

What is the recipe for the mix?


----------



## eddricksmommy101 (Jul 16, 2010)

*from most amount to least*

Corn Flakes
Cheerios
Dried Banana Chips
Unsalted, shelled peanuts.
Unsalted sunflower seeds.
Raisins


why?


----------



## eddricksmommy101 (Jul 16, 2010)

*No hair around eyes?*

Its like, their grey color, but the tiny area around their eyes is just skin. 

Normal?


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

Yeah that subees mix is good as a treat....but thats is.
i would never use that as part of a staple.


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

Thats a terrible mix!! No way can that be considered a staple. 

Corn flakes? they have very little good nutritional value, and can make your rat gain weight.
Cheerios are a treat, not an everyday food. They do contain a little sugar.
Dried Banana chips are good.
Peanuts are high in fat and should also be an occasional treat.
Sun flower seeds are okay in small amounts. 
Raisins are okay, none of my rats like them. 

But where is the energy source for the rat? Theres not even a single staple grain in there! No oats? no wheat? bran? These are natural grains that the rats should be eating. If you like I could draw you up a quick recipe for a better grain mix.

If your boys are sick especially they will require a little additional nutrients.


----------



## eddricksmommy101 (Jul 16, 2010)

Ok, please give me a recipe... i have oatmeal i can give em.

I bet theyd like it tooo

And its not their staple.

They get Mazuri.

With that, and fresh fruits and veggies. And some babyfood.


----------



## stephaniechung (Mar 9, 2010)

Here's the recipe that was given to me by the rescue (I don't use it though):

1 box flax seed flake cereal
1 box sugar free puffed rice cereal
1 canister of oatmeal
1 canister of mixed oats (barley, oats, rye)
3-4 cups of dried soy beans
3-4 cups of dried banana chips
2 cups of roasted, unsalted peanuts
5-6 cups of dry tri-color posta
dog kibbles

Mix should be 50% dog kibbles and 50% everything else. Suggested brand of dog food is Innova or Evo dog food.

Edit: fixed typo of a rattie running over my keyboard. ;D


----------



## eddricksmommy101 (Jul 16, 2010)

Aww! Steph, i gave my boys a yummy midnight snack of cooked oatmeal and blueberries in it... MMM

they went CRAZY...

marvin was walking through it. so now my bed has oatmeal all over it.

Gus got it on his nose and couldnt figure out how to get it off... so i had to wipe his nose.

Ed was grooming the boys while they ate.

and chilee was sitting in the middle of it eating a blueberry.

I love rats so much


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

Heres a basic recipe:

5 cups of oats (any variety, flaked, rolled, wholewheat etc)
2.5 cups of seven grain cereal
2 cups of crumbled post op shreddies (no added sugar or frosting)
1/2 cup bran flakes
1/2 cup barley
1/2 tbsp flax seed
2 tbsp sunflower seeds
2 tbsp pumpkin seeds
3 tbsp cheerios
1 cup wheat
1 cup rye
4 tbsp unsweetened shredded coconut
1 cup dried banana
1 cup other dried fruit
1/2 cup roasted soya beans
2 tbsp soy beans
1.5 cups of dried veggies
1/2 cup of dried tomato or veggie pasta

Do not add dog kibble, it should only be added every couple of months in very small amounts to keep things interesting.


----------



## eddricksmommy101 (Jul 16, 2010)

They seem to love


Oatmeal.

So ive added a lot of that.

When i get my allowance, ill buy more oats and things.

And thank you for the idea of crushing the blocks for ed. He loves his babyfood *one day babyfood, one day baby yogurt*

with fresh strawberries and the ratblock crushed up in it.



spoiled rat.


----------



## TamSmith (Mar 1, 2010)

ema-leigh said:


> Heres a basic recipe:
> 
> 5 cups of oats (any variety, flaked, rolled, wholewheat etc)
> 2.5 cups of seven grain cereal
> ...


With this recipe, where do they get protein?


----------



## eddricksmommy101 (Jul 16, 2010)

I never said it was their MAIN diet.

They get Mazuri Blocks.

The mix.

Some babyfood

Some yogurt when im out of babyfood.

And then fruits and veggies...


----------



## eddricksmommy101 (Jul 16, 2010)

*Dry skin on tail?*

Ok so as everyone knows, we have fruit flies at the moment *sigh* And on Marvin's tail he has skin kind of.. dry skin coming off.

I put some baby lotion on it.

But he also has two little red patches. And he was with eddrick earlier in the carry cage and so on so on.

So im wondering if maybe the fruit flies bit his tail.

But other than that, they have uri's and such. Being cleared up with Baytril *getting more doxy tomorro*

and he has a testicle that never dropped. But other than that he seems normal.

But also, the babies now wont eat their rat blocks *sigh x2*

So what should i do? Ive been giving them babyfood with rat blocks crushed up into it.

Is this a lost cause? Should i just give up and let them live the rest of their days as happy as possible... build the new cage and just let them be happy?


----------



## eddricksmommy101 (Jul 16, 2010)

*Someone please reply*

^^^^


----------



## TamSmith (Mar 1, 2010)

*Re: Dry skin on tail?*



EddricksMommy101 said:


> Ok so as everyone knows, we have fruit flies at the moment *sigh* And on Marvin's tail he has skin kind of.. dry skin coming off.
> 
> I put some baby lotion on it.
> 
> ...


Keep giving them lab blocks and cut out the baby food. Just because they don't eat them doesn't mean you should stop giving it to them and keep giving them baby food. Baby food should only be a tread every now and then and if they aren't eating the lab blocks, don't give them treats.


----------



## eddricksmommy101 (Jul 16, 2010)

So, if they get hungry enough, they will eat?

I just feel like im starving them....

and they give me THE LOOK... like "Mommy... pleaaaaase?"


----------



## stephaniechung (Mar 9, 2010)

Moderation is the key to anything. Of course if you keep giving them baby food all the time, they won't get hungry for lab blocks. Don't assume they're starving because they go a few hours without touching a block. My boys, healthy as is, don't eat constantly and can go 3-4 hours and still not want a block.

Do they look like they're losing weight? They will lose weight pretty fast if they stop eating and there will be clear cut signs when they're starving. Are they still grooming regularly? Usually if rats are feeling terrible, they'll stop with personal hygiene.

Cut back on the baby food for a day or two and see if they touch the blocks. While starving isn't good, they can still get malnourished with just baby food too. If they're still not eating after a day or two, get some Ensure drink (you can find it at most drug stores). That would benefit them more than baby food with it's broad spectrum of nutrients.


----------



## eddricksmommy101 (Jul 16, 2010)

K.

And no, they are fat fluffy butts.

And they groom themselves constantly.



Its just the spots on his tail and the dry skin..

Ed has the same thing.

Idl if its just the flies or what.

They dont bite me, but ive heard of them messing with animals.

So... yeah.

No babyfood or treats UNTIL they eat blocks.

HAH!


----------



## stephaniechung (Mar 9, 2010)

I wouldn't worry too much about their tail. Sometimes my rats' tails get dry but it usually goes back to normal? I don't know much about tails though. I never worried too much about it. It may even get better after they get well.

Your rats sound content and happy aside from being a little sick. I think you can relax a little and not worry so much. I know you do worry because you love them. But really, trust me, not every little thing that looks weird means something is wrong!


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

In that mix they get carb based protien from the grains, which is the right type of protien they need. Its a big misconception for people to think that protien can only come from meat. Since they are omnivores I always recommend a good grain mix for the staple, the option of eating lab blocks (mine eat about 2-3 each per day), then obviously fruits and veg and the occasional meal worm or lean meat treat. 

If you make a mix, you can get a sample sent off for testing, this will tell you the nutritional info of the food you are feeding. My own mix is very similar to what I mentioned, but with additional more exotic ingredients and different supplements. And since I sent off for the tests, I have changed a few ingredients.. so I need to retest my mix soon to make sure I still have all the right numbers. Depending on which version of my grain mix I choose to feed, I have a 8% protien mix (but lacking other needed nutrients, so needs to be supplemented.) A compete 12% protien mix, which I can feed as a staple and my rats do fantastic off. And a complete 15% mix, which is extra rich in oils + supplements... this is for rescues that need bringing back into condition.


----------



## eddricksmommy101 (Jul 16, 2010)

Steph:

Thanks, im just a big worrying rat momma.
And Chilee is attacking his blocks right now. 
Marv and Gus are napping.

Ema:

I dont have the money to send it off for testing...
And its all i can give them right now, with some dried oatmeal.


Thank you guys for helpin me


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

Oh yeah I was not suggesting you send your mix off for testing. (Although it only cost me $60 per test) I was more answering the question of where they got the protien from in the mix. 

The ingredients listed are not expensive at all, if you made up a mix... it would work out cheaper than feeding Mazuri and be better for them. Even if you only take it as example for stuff to add to your mix or a basic measurement guide... the mix you originally posted had really weird measurements and too much of the bad stuff.


----------



## eddricksmommy101 (Jul 16, 2010)

Oh. Teehee silly Emma.


thats my name too btw.

And yeah, i will look it up. And make some.


----------



## stephaniechung (Mar 9, 2010)

A suggestion for being more thrifty on lab blocks is to just order the Harlan. I've used the Mazuri before so I'm not bashing it at all. But in California, it's like $6.99 per baggie for like a 2 pound bag. For Harlan Teklad, you get a bit higher quality in the food and it's cheaper per pound. $9.50 gets you a 10 pound bag at theratshop.com (where I order mine from). It's like 2 dollars different for 5 times more.

Just a suggestion.


----------



## eddricksmommy101 (Jul 16, 2010)

Like i said. Im 15. I dont have my own credit card yet.

When i turn 18. BOY am i gonna adopt some ratties!


----------



## stephaniechung (Mar 9, 2010)

Haha, I know what you mean about being under 18. It is very limiting. Just keep what I said in mind next time you need more lab blocks. I don't know who pays for it at your house but even then, I'm sure no one is against getting more food for less money. 

Either way, anything is better than Kaytee. Well, almost anything.


----------



## eddricksmommy101 (Jul 16, 2010)

except store brand!


----------



## EdieBird (Apr 9, 2010)

Just a thought for the price-conscious who are feeding Mazuri...if there are any feed stores in your area, check there! There are two in my area (semi-rural community) and one carries 25 pound bags for $14, and the other can order it for about the same. Pet stores are WAY overpriced by comparison at $7 for 2 pounds.


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

Who ever is buying you Mazuri now, might find it easier on their credit cards. Or if you buy that yourself, you could give the money to an adult and ask them get the Harlan instead for you.

I have to say I used to feed Mazuri, and my guys did okay on it. But I was never impressed with the protien levels and they never seemed to really thrive off it like they do Living World Extrusion or Harlan. 

I paid $8.99 for 3lbs bags of Mazuri... which didn't even last a week with my ratties. LOL.


----------



## eddricksmommy101 (Jul 16, 2010)

Hmmm. Im sure they WOULDNT mind.

Its just.. my mom is a bit sketchy with ordering things offline... scam reasons.

I had to BEG her to let Steph send me the doxy


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

My step dads the same way, hes so paranoid about everything. But now a days your mom would be protected against any scams happening. Especially if you go through a company, everything is itemized in the bill so you know exactly where the money went. And its refundable too!


----------



## eddricksmommy101 (Jul 16, 2010)

Yeah.... 

Looking at the cage i have my babies in now... im repulsed.

I cannot wait until their new cage is done..


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

Oh great name by the way  Forgot to mention that in my previous posts.

Whats wrong with your cage? I'm sure they'll be fine, esp since your working on their new cage already!! There boys, and it sounds like you give them lots of out time and mental stimulation... they'll be fine.

I'm looking forward to seeing pics of your new cage!!


----------



## eddricksmommy101 (Jul 16, 2010)

im looking forward to STARTING it tonight.



Its just my boys are getting bigger.

And it seems like the cage is getting smaller.


----------



## Starshine (Mar 31, 2008)

EddricksMommy101 said:


> I made the mix myself, from a recommendation from Star's Rat Rescue.
> 
> She gave us the recipe.
> 
> And i will crush up the blocks, thank you!


I just wanted to add that SRR did not recommend that diet that was listed. We had discussed parts of the diet and where going to email over the whole diet along with the correct amounts. Those where only a few that we have talked about as far as Suebees and treats. As that would NOT be a complete mix to add to HT Blocks.


----------



## eddricksmommy101 (Jul 16, 2010)

Yep. I know!

I just said, we talked about those things.

Brittany if you COULD email the recipe thatd be awesome.


----------



## eddricksmommy101 (Jul 16, 2010)

*Still wont eat lab blocks?*

Ok,

so ed. All the syptoms of their uri's are gone. Plus the meds.
And the boys sneeze a bit, but thats when the air conditioning comes on. So ik thats what its from.

And so now on to my topic.

Ed still wont eat his ratblocks. I give him 3 a day. And he hides them.
So i give him babyfood with rat blocks mashed up into it then some grains and some fresh fruits and vegies.

And hes a fatty. So im not so worried. But what can i do to make him eat his rat blocks?


----------



## eddricksmommy101 (Jul 16, 2010)

*Help!*

ok so my boys ran out of baytril two days ago and all seems fine, but today ive noticed (and their cage needs cleaning which im doing afterschool today) that Gus and Chilee like, twitch.

I mean they stare at me the whole time and just kinda their whole body twitches and they make an 
ek ek ek ek noise

otherwise their fine!



help?


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Those are called hiccups...rats get them. Are they noisy or mostly silent?

As for Ed, how long do you leave those lab blocks in there for before adding something else like babyfood?

What blocks did you end up getting?


----------



## eddricksmommy101 (Jul 16, 2010)

mazuri.

And i leave them in for about five/six hours


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

You gotta leave them longer, like 24 hours. He is probably so stuffed on babyfood he is not hungry for lab blocks.


----------



## eddricksmommy101 (Jul 16, 2010)

hahaha. I know, but otherwise i feel like im starving my poor fatty.

ill do it tonight though


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

It's not starving, in fact it's better if you leave them. Baby food just does not have the nutritional requirements for a grown rat. So he needs to eat his blocks, try not giving any babyfood for a day.


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

I think we have explained to you before that your starving your rat of the much needed daily nutrients and causing malnutrition from feeding the baby food over blocks. And as long as you continue to do so, he won't eat his blocks.

Leave the blocks in, and don't feed him anything else. He will eat them.


----------



## eddricksmommy101 (Jul 16, 2010)

*Are my boys leaving me?*

Ed's fine.

Marvin gus and chills today have had porphryn around their noses, like little globs of it, not just droplets.

Their baytril ran out a week ago, they were on it for a month.

And now im worried for my babies.

:S


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

We told you when you were dosing the baytril that you would need a combo otherwise it would just come back, thats what it sounds like is happening to me. They need to go back to the vets and get baytril + doxy and then you need to treat them two weeks after the last symptom disappears. You need the combo this time, otherwise they may become resistant to meds and you really don't want that!! 

Good luck to your babies.


----------



## eddricksmommy101 (Jul 16, 2010)

Well. Im sure as sun not gnna not fight for them, so. They have a vet appointment thursday


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

Thats great to hear! Let us know how it goes at the vets, hopefully they will start feeling better in no time.


----------



## eddricksmommy101 (Jul 16, 2010)

*Ed's Clumsy*

ok so today i woke up for school and went to give my boys kisses as i usually do. And i noticed Ed had red ALL over his eye!

So my stepdad said after school we'd take him to the vet.
And we did (our usual vet)

And she checked him all out, took his temp and whatnot.

Turns out, he scratched his eye whilst cleaning himself.

I explained to him very nicely if he ever did that again he'd be grounded for life.

My clumsy butt.


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

Rats obviously don't understand human speech. Things like that happen.


----------



## eddricksmommy101 (Jul 16, 2010)

I was joking with him...
And i know, it just scared the living bejeepers outta me.


----------



## eddricksmommy101 (Jul 16, 2010)

*Calling ema-leigh!*

Eds Eye is bleeding a bit again, Ema, i need to ask you something

do you think he should be alone until his eye gets better?


----------



## TamSmith (Mar 1, 2010)

*Re: Calling ema-leigh!*



EddricksMommy101 said:


> Eds Eye is bleeding a bit again, Ema, i need to ask you something
> 
> do you think he should be alone until his eye gets better?


When one of my girls had a scratched eye, I didn't take her away from the other girls. I think it would just stress them out more to be away from everyone. She did fine with them while it was hurt.

I'm assuming his eye is actually scratched and bleeding, yes? You're sure it's not porphyrin coming from his eye, right?

My vet gave me an antibiotic cream for my girl with the scratched eye that was safe to put directly in and around the eye and wouldn't hurt her if it was ingested. It worked really great and it healed up really fast. I wish I remember what it was called... If I find it, I'll tell you the name.


----------



## eddricksmommy101 (Jul 16, 2010)

My vet gave us eye drops that would take care of it.

And yes, we took him to the vet and she cleaned it up, after she did that we could see scratches coming from right above his eye "on the eyelid" and in the crease of his eye.

and now its bleeding a little bit, but its better.

P.S "Marvin and Chilee started wanting to play with ed and they started power grooming him, so i took him out and put him in the conjoining carry cage "Small dog kennel" with gus, just for a little while, until marv and Chilee's mood passes.

i know i wouldnt want him to be alone, even for the shortest amount of time, so i put him with gus because they are the best of friends.


----------



## eddricksmommy101 (Jul 16, 2010)

*Am i doing everything right?*

^^^
Does that seem like the right thing to do?


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

How bad is his eye bleeding? If the other boys knocked it then yeah I would put him with the quietest boy for the evening and let it heal a bit. Tomorrow though, I would put them all back together. Any time you are keeping them apart (for example, this medical issue) make sure your letting the boys be together for short supervised play times often, so you don't have to do intros all over again.


----------



## TamSmith (Mar 1, 2010)

ema-leigh said:


> How bad is his eye bleeding? If the other boys knocked it then yeah I would put him with the quietest boy for the evening and let it heal a bit. Tomorrow though, I would put them all back together. Any time you are keeping them apart (for example, this medical issue) make sure your letting the boys be together for short supervised play times often, so you don't have to do intros all over again.


I second this  I learned the hard way haha

I hope your guy feels better soon. I was very upset when this happend to my girl. Though I think most of us are very upset when anything happens to our kids. Do you have any idea how it happened? I got lucky and saw my girl do it. Even more lucky was the fact that she did it at the vet haha and the vet felt bad for me and gave me the meds for her and told me to sneak it out so I didn't have to pay.


----------



## eddricksmommy101 (Jul 16, 2010)

He scratched his eye while cleaning himself, and i think it happened when i tried to pick him up to give him a kiss before i went to school and scared him

but yeah, we got drops to put in his eyes and hes feelin better


----------

